# Wheel addiction



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Couldn't let this one go by. I usually don't go for the short barrel guns. Down here in SE Ohio we generally have more "air"
between our targets that you city guys up north. But in case I come up there to fish I thought I'd better have a city gun so as 
to not feel out of place. It's another S&W 357 m-19 snub- nose, very nice shape.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Good looking smith you have there. I know what you mean about short barrel guns (especially a .357). I recently bought a ruger sp101 .357 with a 2.25 inch barrel. It was too good of a deal to pass up but it's a handful to shoot as im used to 4"-6" guns.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

put some 38's in it and you'll be fine.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sandbagged the snubby, wish to report it is deadly on sand bags! Muzzle blast blew open my sand bag. I shot 
good off bags, not so good free hand. My fault not gun.i


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Carried one for years, ran +P+ through it.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

That's exactly what I did Dovans, shot about 40 .357 rounds out of it then a box of .38's.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> Sandbagged the snubby, wish to report it is deadly on sand bags! Muzzle blast blew open my sand bag. I shot
> good off bags, not so good free hand. My fault not gun.i


 Was it the muzzle blast or the cylinder gap? You never want any part of your hand in front of the cylinder on a revolver. Your sure to disfigure your hand.


----------

